# Upper BW, 2/20



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We put in at Wilderness landing this afternoon at 1 and fished till dark. Casting for bass, we did good as far as action catching 15 bass all between 11-12". Did land one fat bass on a pumpkin seed jig in pic...Pretty day on the river, all fish came on spinnerbaits other than the good one.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Way to go! Sounds like a perfect day to me.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hell yeah, nothing wrong with that!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Might wanna throw that pumpkin seed jig a little more often.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice ! Might wanna throw that pumpkin seed jig a little more often.


Yeah for sure, but it not easy fishing it in that swift water and there is so much cover where we were fishing it hangs up a lot. There's no doubt they catch big fish though..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gooden in that pic!!! Glad ya'll did more catching!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just found these on tackle warehouse, I think they will help with hang up troubles with a conventional jig in swift water. I'll Texas rig a brush hog in watermelon red or orange and use the pumpkin seed skirt, has the bulk of a jig but weedless like a worm. Deadly!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I make my own punch skirts, I use a spinner bait skirt with a bullet weight pegged with a bobber stop on a Texas rigged bait. It is a lot cheaper


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, how do they work? I think it will fit my needs perfect.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Work just fine for me, been doing it for a good while with no problems. I like it cause it is cheap! Cause you know you gonna get hung up!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ready for action...


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Waiting for a report!


----------

